# Covid:..Why most of what you know is wrong...



## hollydolly (Apr 29, 2021)

I downloaded this book today to my kindle and Ipad...it's a fascinating insight from a Doctor currently working as an MD in Sweden, and his  thoughts and visions of what has really been going on this last 14 months...

https://www.amazon.com/Covid-most-what-know-wrong-ebook/dp/B08YKJXRKF/ref=sr_1_3?dchild=1&keywords=Covid:+Why+most+of+what+you+know+is+wrong&qid=1619729796&sr=8-3


----------



## Irwin (Apr 29, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> I downloaded this book today to my kindle and Ipad...it's a fascinating insight from a Doctor currently working as an MD in Sweden, and his  thoughts and visions of what has really been going on this last 14 months...


14 months ago is also when he graduated from medical school. He's a doctor in training. Not exactly my go to source for expertise. He's just a snake-oil salesman cashing in on the anti-science worldview.


----------



## horseless carriage (Apr 29, 2021)

Today, at around ten thirty am, my wife and I had our second AstraZenica vaccine. So far, my DNA remains unscrambled, my blood has not coagulated and if I have been given a microchip implant, it's not working. And so far, the grim reaper hasn't called.........yet!


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 29, 2021)

Irwin said:


> 14 months ago is also when he graduated from medical school. He's a doctor in training. Not exactly my go to source for expertise. He's just a snake-oil salesman cashing in on the anti-science worldview.


he's  also a Doctor who was there  in those hospitals working the whole time, watching and working among the sick and the not so sick .. hardly a snake oil salesman


----------



## CarolfromTX (Apr 30, 2021)

I have always believed there is a lot of political hype behind the disease. Everything, even science, is politicized these days.


----------



## Sunny (Apr 30, 2021)

There is certainly a lot of political hype behind denial of the disease, and denial of the efficacy of the vaccine. 

This is the first time in my memory that a deadly disease and its treatment have become so tangled up in politics. (Can't discuss it here any further than that.)


----------



## Packerjohn (Apr 30, 2021)

The media is so full of B. S. these days that I mostly ignore it.  I miss the days of Walter Cronkite when news could be believed.  Now, it has to be politically correct.  You have to have a woman and a man on at the same time to keep everyone happy.  Often you have to have a white person with a black person to keep all those politically correct freaks happy too.  What gets me are the interviews when rude people cut off others in the middle of their sentences and they all start shouting out loud to be heard over the crowd.  News is getting pretty low class.  I's rather talk to a winno on the street; often they have more sense!


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 30, 2021)

Packerjohn said:


> The media is so full of B. S. these days that I mostly ignore it.  I miss the days of Walter Cronkite when news could be believed.  Now, it has to be politically correct.  You have to have a woman and a man on at the same time to keep everyone happy.  Often you have to have a white person with a black person to keep all those politically correct freaks happy too.  What gets me are the interviews when rude people cut off others in the middle of their sentences and they all start shouting out loud to be heard over the crowd.  News is getting pretty low class.  I's rather talk to a winno on the street; often they have more sense!


I wish I could give a dozen _likes_ for this post...exactly the same thing happens here ..wor for word..except the Walter Cronkite thing, obviously...


----------



## tbeltrans (Apr 30, 2021)

I am always skeptical when I read or here some bit of information that starts out with "everything you know about xxx is wrong".  I read a book at one point on internet marketing, and that was one of the biggest "hooks" the book advised to pull on people.  

Since I log into music-oriented sites, especially for guitar, I get those ads on youtube.  They ALL start with that crap about you are practicing all wrong, there is some big secret that once you know it your playing will change like magic overnight, etc.  It gets REALLY tiresome and the effect on me is that I never stick around to read/hear the rest of whatever the message may be.  I could be missing out on something potentially solid, but at that point, I no longer care, as is the case with the OP's subject line.

Tony


----------



## Don M. (Apr 30, 2021)

This pandemic has created a whole new industry of "experts" who know "everything" about this virus and it's treatment....both Pro and Con.  The news media is increasing its revenues from commercials, as more people are glued to their TV sets, and books related to this virus are selling quickly as questionable authors see a way to make some quick money from those who are frightened.  

There are, and always will be, people who find ways to take advantage, financially, of any major events that induce others to panic.


----------



## chic (Apr 30, 2021)

I think if a person has their mind made up not to even consider someone else's opinion/experience with covid all the experts in the world will not change their minds.


----------



## SetWave (Apr 30, 2021)

Did someone say, "India"???


----------



## StarSong (May 1, 2021)

chic said:


> I think if a person has their mind made up not to even consider someone else's opinion/experience with covid all the experts in the world will not change their minds.


I agree.


----------



## Chet (May 1, 2021)

Since Covid-19 has only been around for about a year, there is little history on it and everything you hear now is just speculation, mostly by talking heads who have to fill up "x" amount of time before the next commercial.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 1, 2021)

Packerjohn said:


> The media is so full of B. S. these days that I mostly ignore it.  I miss the days of Walter Cronkite when news could be believed.  Now, it has to be politically correct.  You have to have a woman and a man on at the same time to keep everyone happy.  Often you have to have a white person with a black person to keep all those politically correct freaks happy too.  What gets me are the interviews when rude people cut off others in the middle of their sentences and they all start shouting out loud to be heard over the crowd.  News is getting pretty low class.  I's rather talk to a winno on the street; often they have more sense!


Well said and all true.


----------



## fmdog44 (May 1, 2021)

I have heard enough opinions on this disease. The only thing that is certain is uncertainty.


----------



## Packerjohn (May 2, 2021)

Don M. said:


> This pandemic has created a whole new industry of "experts" who know "everything" about this virus and it's treatment....both Pro and Con.  The news media is increasing its revenues from commercials, as more people are glued to their TV sets, and books related to this virus are selling quickly as questionable authors see a way to make some quick money from those who are frightened.
> 
> There are, and always will be, people who find ways to take advantage, financially, of any major events that induce others to panic.


I'm 75 years old and I'm far from being frightened.  This virus thing has been going on for way too long.  If people have no life, no hobbies, no interesting in learning new things, then let them sit for countless, wasted hours watching all these "experts" tell us their latest theories about all the variants out there.  I'm too busy!  I have also talked to several of my friends who also told me that they no longer follow the pandemic news.  Who cares that 1 or 2 people die when you have 1.3 million people in your province?  People are dying in India but no one talks about the over population.  India has 1.3 billion people.  That's right, 1.3 billion.  Yesterday I had a wonderful day hiking in 2 different provincial parks.  Plenty of trumpeter swans, coots, ducks, geese and various plovers to enjoy.   Ate outside, enjoyed mother nature, enjoyed looking at other people in the park that were also enjoying the great outdoors without their awful looking diapers hindering their view and enjoyment of life, enjoyed a good intelligent conversation with my "little buddy" and felt like a million bucks when I finally came home.  Slept like a "rock" all nigh.  Not even one little trip to the washroom.  Apparently, opioid-related deaths skyrocketed 87% over last year.  Life is short for me.  I like to spend my time out in "Mother Nature" rather cruising some noisy city full of Panda Stores (for pot)  and tattoo parlours.  Of course, not all agree with me and that's fine.  It's your life; not mine!


----------



## Packerjohn (May 11, 2021)

tbeltrans said:


> I am always skeptical when I read or here some bit of information that starts out with "everything you know about xxx is wrong".  I read a book at one point on internet marketing, and that was one of the biggest "hooks" the book advised to pull on people.
> 
> Since I log into music-oriented sites, especially for guitar, I get those ads on youtube.  They ALL start with that crap about you are practicing all wrong, there is some big secret that once you know it your playing will change like magic overnight, etc.  It gets REALLY tiresome and the effect on me is that I never stick around to read/hear the rest of whatever the message may be.  I could be missing out on something potentially solid, but at that point, I no longer care, as is the case with the OP's subject line.
> 
> Tony


You know Tony you remind me of my violin/fiddle days.  I always loved fiddle music since I was "knee high to a grasshopper."  I'm a lefty or soft-paw as some like to say.  So, when I got my 1st violin, I turned the strings around so the e string faced my left side.  Did pretty well until until I decided to take up professional music lessons.  Bad mistake!  She told me that I could only play with the bow on the right side.  I tried this for a long time, it never worked for me so I just gave up!  Bought myself a right handed guitar and the 1st thing I did when I got home is change those strings around so my high e was on the bottom.  It's been many years of happy strumming and singing those old Hank Williams, Johnny Cash, Waylon Jennings and Marty Robbins tunes; just to name a few.  Then when I up graded my guitar I bought a left-handed one.  What's my point?  Some times the professionals don't know it all and what is politically correct today might not be worth the paper it's written on sometimes in the future.  Every time I see a left-handed guitar player, like Paul McCarthy or a left-handed fiddler it makes me sort of mad at that young professional music teacher from many years ago.


----------

